
Groupon Poised to Strike a Deal With Chinese Internet Giant Tencent - daveambrose
http://kara.allthingsd.com/20110116/groupon-poised-to-strike-partnership-with-chinas-tencent-in-key-global-expansion-move/?mod=tweet
======
daveambrose
We operate a daily deal site here in New York City (Scoop St.) but we've been
closely examining mainland China from my co-founder's roots in China. The
backstory to this potential deal is quite interesting. Tencent invested in
DST's last fund which then invested in the market leader for local deals.

Also of interest here is that Tencent usually "builds" rather than "buys" in
their strategy. Tencent has already been testing their own local deals in
select markets under Tuan QQ for a few months now: <http://tuan.qq.com/>

~~~
ztan
I too find that partnership interesting. Mainly because of the fact I can't
quite figure out what could Groupon bring to the table for Tencent if they
already have Tuan QQ? Am I missing something?

~~~
daveambrose
Tencent is largely an engineering driven company. This deal would bring a
salesforce into the company while bringing local revenue throughout mainland.

